# Mercury poisoning from dental fillings



## julius edward (Dec 15, 2009)

*mercury poisoning from dental fillings*

There is significant evidence that Crohn's disease is caused by Mercury poisoning resulting from the slow disintegration of dental fillings. The mercury release from fillings is absorbed primarily as highly toxic elemental mercury vapor. Anyone with Crohn's, Colitis, or IBS should review their dental history and seriously consider immediate removal of their amalgam fillings.

http://www.holisticmed.com/dental/amalgam/


----------



## katiesue1506 (Dec 15, 2009)

If only I had mercury fillings to blame it on.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 15, 2009)

I never had a cavity until after I was diagnosed with Crohn's.....


----------



## Agent X20 (Dec 16, 2009)

I believe that drilling out all those amalgam fillings is likely to release a whole whack of toxins in one go, compared to leaving them in place. Better just to have all your teeth pulled out.


----------



## beth (Dec 16, 2009)

<orc>I smell troll fleeeessshhhhh</orc>

Uh huh. I'd love to believe drilling out all my fillings would cure my Crohn's. But being a boring scientist kind of type... Have you got any evidence for that Julius Edward? Like from real doctors and professors from a real hospital/university...

As for elemental mercury vapor!


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 16, 2009)

I have heard mercury in fillings to be blamed for all sorts of things. I do have a few too. However, I have never had any evidence from anyone who has had their fillings removed that it helped any health issues. As Agent said, I expect drilling them out would release MORE nastiness. My feeling is that if they have caused problems it's a bit late to do anything about it now!


----------



## Peaches (Dec 16, 2009)

ALL of mine have been removed through out the years in the process of crowning every last one of my molers - my teeth SUCK.   I can remember when the very last one was being removed I was thinking to myself - let's just see if this makes me feel ANY better.   Did it?   NOPE.......


----------



## Agent X20 (Dec 16, 2009)

My approach is... if your teeth don't hurt and they look ok when you smile (a rare occurence in my case) leave well alone. I get the check ups and the scraping and polishing... and that's it.


----------



## Creepy Lurker (Dec 16, 2009)

katiesue1506 said:
			
		

> If only I had mercury fillings to blame it on.


Liar!  You have Crohn's.  Therefore, you *MUST* have mercury fillings.  They _cause _Crohn's you know!


----------



## saidinstouch (Dec 16, 2009)

There is little evidence that the leakage of mercury fillings is the cause of any health disorder. This has been echoed to me by a number of dentists, even ones who despise them.  There just isn't enough mercury in the fillings that you have to be concerned about toxicity since your body is able to deal with it at a very slow rate.

There are plenty of reasons to not get mercury fillings since there are better options now, but there is also little reason to be concerned about mercury fillings either.  Now if one is leaking I would want it changed for other obvious reasons, like risk of infections and potential tooth damage, but to say health problems are caused by mercury is a fairly big stretch.


----------



## julius edward (Dec 16, 2009)

*mercury is poison, hello?*

saidinstouch: "to say health problems are caused by mercury is a fairly big stretch."

*That is an incredibly moronic statement.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_poisoning*

-------------------
to Agent X20:

*My post has nothing to do with Cosmetics. You are correct that the amalgams need to be removed properly so as to limit further and possibly higher levels of mercury exposure.*

-------------------
shazamataz: "My feeling is that if they have caused problems it's a bit late to do anything about it now!"
*
It is never too late to remove highly toxic substances from your body. To simply accept the pain and suffering that mercury causes is idiotic at best and borders on criminal.*

-------------------
to beth:

*Western medicine treats symptoms, not causes. I am getting at the root of the problem by suggesting that this maybe the cause for many people suffering from Crohn's, including myself. I have had my amalgams replaced and have seen a dramatic reduction of pain and symptoms. You can wait for researchers to get around to proving what i am saying with lab work or you can think for yourself. Any person with a bit of common sense should realize that placing a highly toxic metal in your mouth for many years is going to cause health problems. It is unfortunate that many people are unaware of the mercury content (50%) of amalgams*

-------------------
to imisspopcorn:
*
This is not about cavitys. Amalgams are not the only source of mercury and
mercury is not the only cause of crohn's. However, there is a significant link between dental amalgams and health issues. Perhaps you should consider other ways that you way have been exposed to low levels of toxic chemicals for long periods of time.*

-------------------

*The ADA or the FDA are not likely to admit this mistake anytime soon. That would cause quite a bit of litigation across the country which of course, they will avoid as long as possible - even at the cost of public health.*


----------



## katiesue1506 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I believe you have succeeded in calling two of the members here moronic and idiotic, AND you singlehandedly insulted western medicine in favor for your own treatment. All in one post. 

Busy day, busy day... bet you're ready for a nap.


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Notice you didn't rebuff Katie.  Her first reply pretty much blows your theory out of the water, as does mine.  I didn't have fillings either before I got Crohn's.  I played in dirt before I got Crohn's.  I played with worms and bugs before I got Crohn's.  I got both hookworm and a tape worm before I got Crohn's.  I petted sheep and horses and cows, even stepped in cow poop before I got Crohn's.  I ate well and didn't drink prodigious amounts of milk before I got Crohn's.  I didn't get any bad cases of E. Coli or eat a bunch of packaged spinach and lettuce before I got Crohn's.

So...uh...where's my magic bullet at?


----------



## julius edward (Dec 16, 2009)

katie:

nope, i called their *statements* moronic and idiotic - which they are.
My statement about Western medicine is a simple fact.

----------------
DanSJVDavis:

nice observation. if you read my entire post carefully, an answer to katies original comment can be seen. i'll copy it here for you again: 

"Amalgams are not the only source of mercury and
mercury is not the only cause of crohn's. However, there is a significant link between dental amalgams and health issues. Perhaps you (DAN) should consider other ways that you way have been exposed to low levels of toxic chemicals for long periods of time."


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Julius!  :bigwave: 
Welcome the the forum!
Do you have Crohn's, colitis, or another form of IBD?


----------



## beth (Dec 16, 2009)

Gosh! He came back. I'm very surprised. Please tell us about yourself, and your Crohn's...

And welcome!


----------



## Creepy Lurker (Dec 16, 2009)

_edit: On second thoughts, I'll leave this alone.
_


----------



## julius edward (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi

for 12 years, yes - Crohn's

to all members:
I never said that dental amalgam removal is a "magic bullet" cure for everyone in the world with crohn's. I posted on this forum to relate information that has significantly improved my health in the hopes that it would help someone else out there improve their life. The fact remains that amalgams with 50% mercury content are dangerous to human health.

-----------------
good job "creepy lurker" your hostile comments are a huge help! i have not misquoted anyone nor would i ever post comments about shooting a person as you just have.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I do know the difference between cavities and amalgam fillings....Did you play with mercury as a child, or perhaps chew on some lead paint chips....???
:welcome: We would love to get to know you better. But being hostile isn't a good start. Perhaps we can start over.


----------



## Creepy Lurker (Dec 16, 2009)

I removed that comment, although obviously not quick enough.



> There is significant evidence that Crohn's disease is caused by Mercury poisoning resulting from the slow disintegration of dental fillings.


I've looked around and can't seem to locate any evidence other that from other holistic sites trying to sell so called 'cures'.

Could you link to some of this evidence you mention?


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 16, 2009)

What popcorn said,

If you come on here as a new member, don't bother to introduce yourself but dive straight in to some advice that is unproven, then you will get people's backs up. There are spammers coming on here all the time promising miracle cures for Crohn's and it gets a bit irritating. We are not stupid people. We do our research and have all tried various ways to help ourselves. We don't need lectures. This is a place for SUPPORT and FREIENDSHIP, not lectures.


----------



## beth (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm. The trouble is Julius Edward is that people coming out of the blue on to a forum such as this with a 'magic bullet' solution like remove our amalgam fillings, or drink the juice of a cuctus, or take a certain supplement, well, however well meaning lack that element of credibility. 
Now, if you came on here and said "hello, my name is... I've had Crohn's for all these years, and such like, and someone told me to get my fillings removed and my Crohn's went away... and I'm here for the long term...". Well then we'd probably pat you on the back and welcome you to this little corner of the internet.

So, shall I try again. Please tell us about yourself, who you are, where you live, what Crohn's has been for you, where this significant evidence is - real studies please from proper academic/health institutions... Or are you a troll out for a little fun before your parents make you turn off the computer as it's way past your bedtime?

<Brenda lee>Thank you, Thank you soo muuuurch</brenda lee>


----------



## D Bergy (Dec 16, 2009)

I personally would not argue that Mercury fillings are beneficial to health in general.  Mercury poisoning has some similar symptoms as Crohn's, and one can exist with the other, confusing the issue.

Some people rid themselves of these toxins better than others, and it is not known how much of a role Mercury plays in our general health, other than it has no benefits that I am aware of.  Children in particular are sensitive to toxins like this.

I am slowly getting Mercury fillings removed as they go bad, but I also have my Crohn's under control with a mouth full of them.  Composite fillings also have some toxins, but I doubt they are on the magnitude of Mercury. 

It is quite a contradiction that going by the EPA guidelines, if you break a fluorescent tube, technically you should call in a toxic waste disposal team to remove the Mercury.  Dentists have to treat all removed fillings as toxic waste, and yet placed in your mouth, they are deemed perfectly safe.

Somebody is playing with the truth, and you do not have to be a scientist to figure that part out.

Dan


----------



## julius edward (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks beth, i understand your point.

http://www.iaomt.org/articles/category_view.asp?intReleaseID=193&catid=30

these organizations have some very good info/resources:

http://www.toxicteeth.org/
http://www.iaomt.org/


----------



## beth (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like you missed it by a mile so far....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Julius, as a new member can i just remind you that we have certain expectations of politeness here... calling someone OR their posts idiotic or moronic is only going to create negativity and defense... please refrain from replying to members like this in the future. thanks.


----------



## saidinstouch (Dec 17, 2009)

Apparently you fail at reading comprehension.  The content of my post pretty clearly indicated the fillings as the source of the mercury were not likely to be a source of health problems unless the filling itself went bad.  If you're going to take a sentence out of context you best make sure you aren't coming into a subject you know very little about.  On the other hand, I as a scientist and someone whose family has been in the business of making teeth for years (and engaged to someone who works in a dental office) am at least reasonably well informed on the subject.

Also, to say western medication treats symptoms and not causes is completely off base.  Yes there are a number of medications that we cannot explain how they function in dealing with a disease and sometimes do only treat symptoms.  However, modern medicine actually targets pathways and proteins that are directly related to diseases and deal directly with the problem.  When you get cancer and need gleevec or any of the multitude of monoclonal antibodies that exist and nearly destroy tumors, you are treating the cause of the disease.  Since you clearly don't understand molecular biology, systems biology, or biochemistry it really isn't worth my time explaining how these drugs work.  Suffice it to say they have been developed specifically to modulate the activity of proteins/pathways that have malfunctioned due to mutations.  If that isn't treating a cause of a disease, then please tell me what is.  And before you go talking about how cancer is a lifestyle disease, it simply isn't the case.  It is a disease of age no matter how you slice it.  Sure factors like alcohol and smoking can lead to it, but what really causes cancer is an accumulation of mutations at some basal rate that different people repair better or worse.

In general I'm fairly tolerant of views that oppose modern medicine and suggest alternatives because in cases like crohns you have to be willing to try anything.  There are times I'll tell people they are wrong about the underlying science or the conclusions they come to, but in many cases it is also a difference of experiences and the fact I have an interest in pharmaceuticals and have engaged in conversations with people with years of experience in the industry.  This isn't to say big pharma isn't without fault, but I have a different perspective from seeing some of the inner workings that others aren't privy to.

However, in this case instead of having a discourse, you decided to take what was said out of context to try and make me sound like an idiot.  I don't take kindly to that since it was fairly clear what I was saying and instead you decided to make an ass of yourself.  Come back here with a better attitude or don't come back.


----------



## maximus (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hey yo*

I have four huge mercury fillings. Before that I was ultra healthy, in great shape. Since then Ive developed some un explained rhuemtoid probs, bad fibromyalgia, and bad chrons symptoms. Treatment helps little.

Chrons and many other problems are all polution based. It makes me want to get out of this industrial state, killinois. Several people from my hme town also have hard to treat chrons, and they are also negative on the IBD pannel, yet quite sick.

This whole area has pollution, every town around here has something. Arsenic, radium, silicon, other cancer causing things. Im in lasalle co. Right next to grundy, on of the worst in the country.

Those here who dont have fillings, have at one time or another eaten it, mercury or other.

For sure. Mercury and other things are in our food, nothings safe. Especialy tuna and such. Maybe one day I'll win the lotto or find a beutifull rich lady, and move to montana or wyoming where there is little polution, and grow my own food.

Illinois is HIGHLY polluted. Get out of the industial states. It will help your health. Anyone who belives mercury and other toxins cant affect us, is plain crazy. I dont know it all, But I do know crohns and pollution are linked. And none of you would belive how much of many toxic chem's is around us and in our food.


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone recently have their fillings removed? I had a mercury filling installed a year before I was diagnosed with Colitis. Not saying it caused it, but maybe the amalgam and MMR vaccine a few years before could have contributed. I'm going to have my 1 amalgam filling removed soon and report back.


----------



## nitty (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a horrible amount of metal fillings due to the fact that I foolishly had inlays put in (due to the vanity of youth) years ago.  When the inlays gave up my old dentist would only replace them with traditional fillings which are huge due to the amount of surface tooth taken out for the inlays.  

Now, as they give up I will replace them with non-metal where possible, as I'm sure the metal is not good, and the association with dementia is what really scares me.  They also look awful.  BUT I will only have them replaced as they naturally wear out.  I don't think removing fillings that are still sound is justified, not for me anyway, I can only just cope with going for a check-up!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 6, 2012)

No fillings removed here. My kids have never had a filling so definitely not a cause in their case...another thing to cross off the list. 

Dusty.


----------



## momofzach (Jun 6, 2012)

I have had most of my fillings replaced, when my dentist tells me they are "leaking". I have one that needs to be replaced now, guess I should make the time. I haven't noticed any significant improvement to my Crohn's, although for having it almost 20 years I do pretty well. Who knows??


----------



## rygon (Jun 6, 2012)

Ive got quite a lot of metal fillings (crappy enamel), but Ive been told if you have mercury fillings its "safer" to leave them alone than to have them removed (unless you need to)


----------



## PollyH (Jan 29, 2013)

Mercury is notorious for causing yeast overgrowth. The latest research suggests that someone with Crohn's or colitis has an unusually high inflammatory response to yeast. This could be due to genetics or the presence of a bacteria like MAP that interferes with the macrophages removing the yeast. I believe that mercury combined with other factors could be very significant.


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed (Jan 29, 2013)

My wide has had most of hers removed.
If they are unsafe
To remove they are definitely unsafe to leave them in. "Silver fillings" are more than have mercury.


----------



## misha (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi there,

I am with UC for about 10 years, but I would like to tell you how this began. In mid-2007, I had a dental inlay, do not remember the metal, but for sure it contains either cooper or cobalt, looks like gold, but isn´t gold. I have also to tell that by that time (2006-2007) I liked to eat chills and a lot of coffee. In less than one month from the dental inlay I noticed small amounts of blood in my stool. Late-2007 I was diagnosed with a polyp, and it was removed, I was ok for few months and then the things got worse and I was diagnosed with UC in 2008. 

I still have the shiny inlay, and the UC is getting worse and worse over the years, I have no idea if these things are related to each other, I have tried many things, even FMT. No improvement. But it sound logical that if something get worse, is because the poison is still in there.


----------

